# Μεταφραστές λογοτεχνίας, παρηγορηθείτε: και στην Ιταλία ψίχουλα πληρώνονται!



## nickel (Apr 24, 2009)

Μια πρόσφατη συγκριτική στατιστική μελέτη για τις αμοιβές των μεταφραστών λογοτεχνίας σε χώρες της Ευρώπης εντόπισαν μέλη της Πρωτοβουλίας και σπεύδω να τη μοιραστώ μαζί σας.

Θα τη βρείτε σε σελίδα του CEATL (Conseil Européen des Associations de Traducteurs Littéraires):
http://www.ceatl.eu/en/situation_survey_en.html

Το συμπέρασμα: μαζί με τους Ιταλούς είμαστε στον πάτο στις αμοιβές. Σχεδόν στον πάτο, σε απόλυτους αριθμούς. Και εντελώς στον πάτο όταν γίνει σύγκριση με τις αμοιβές άλλων ιδιωτικών υπαλλήλων. Αν κινείστε στο χώρο του βιβλίου, διαβάστε. Και κλάψτε.


Από τη σελ. 69 (PDF p. 70):

In Italy, the situation is disastrous. In Greece, Germany, Finland, Austria, Denmark and Switzerland, the material situation of translators is critical and *professional literary translators are virtually on the bread line*.


Σημείωση: Κρίνοντας από την ερμηνεία της σελίδας 5 (6), _literary translators_ σε πολλές χώρες λογίζονται οι μεταφραστές έργων του λόγου γενικότερα.


----------

